# What Are The Best Run Flat Tires?



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

My real world experience doesn't match what you have stated in paragraph number one. About 18 months ago I took a puncture in the sidewall of a Continental DWS run flat. It was a one inch slice and the tire quickly lost all of its pressure. I know this because I pulled over immediately after the dash warning, and by then the hissing had stopped. I drove the remaining three miles to my house at the speed limit and pulled in the driveway. At that point, the tire was too hot to touch, so I waited a bit before pulling the wheel from the car. No way would it have been safe to go much further on that tire. 

Also, to say that I hardly noticed a difference in handling would be a false statement -- it was quite noticeable that I had a tire that drove like it had less than 20 pounds of pressure in it. Perhaps I am too sensitive about those things?

My other experiences with run flats?

punishing ride
noisy
expensive
shorter-than-average life
some shops won't repair a simple nail puncture
So, in my case there is a very thick line between love and hate of run flats versus go flats. I don't like anything about them. Anytime I pick up a used car with run flats I cannot wait to replace them. Always transformative to the car when go flats are added.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

ppointer said:


> My real world experience doesn't match what you have stated in paragraph number one. About 18 months ago I took a puncture in the sidewall of a Continental DWS run flat. It was a one inch slice and the tire quickly lost all of its pressure. I know this because I pulled over immediately after the dash warning, and by then the hissing had stopped. I drove the remaining three miles to my house at the speed limit and pulled in the driveway. At that point, the tire was too hot to touch, so I waited a bit before pulling the wheel from the car. No way would it have been safe to go much further on that tire.
> 
> Also, to say that I hardly noticed a difference in handling would be a false statement -- it was quite noticeable that I had a tire that drove like it had less than 20 pounds of pressure in it. Perhaps I am too sensitive about those things?
> 
> ...


I wasn’t aware DWS comes in a run-flat. Are you sure it was a DWS run flat?


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

LogicalApex said:


> I wasn’t aware DWS comes in a run-flat. Are you sure it was a DWS run flat?


You are absolutely correct. I just went to the garage to check, as I still have them stacked in a corner. They are Sport Contact 2 SSR.


----------



## coupe15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Only had our (used) 435i X for about a year. It came with used run flats on it. So far we're fine with them. We didn't buy the car for a smooth ride. It's no worse than our 4WD truck or my Genesis Coupe.

I like the idea that if my wife is on her way to church and back, or visiting some relatives that live a few miles from the house she shouldn't have to pull over on the side of the very narrow country roads to wait on me to come change the tire. Very few places to really get off the pavement as the roads around here have little to no berm on the sides. Get off the pavement and you're in the ditch (if you're lucky) or even in the trees (some places the trees are within a couple feet of the edge of the pavement.)

We've already decided to buy run flats when this set has to be replaced. Not sure of the brand yet.


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


NONE!.GET RID OF THEM! get a spare and jack on board 
find a home for it some where!...First thing I did with my Z-4


----------



## Morfm3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Every time the original run flats are due for replacement, I go with conventional. I have a donut from Bav Auto for two, a full size spare for 1 and a full sized reim that i’ll put a full sized tire on for the X5. Run flats should be an option, not a requirement. I bet you’d see a significant reduction in their usage if that happened.


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

Morfm3 said:


> Every time the original run flats are due for replacement, I go with conventional. I have a donut from Bav Auto for two, a full size spare for 1 and a full sized reim that i’ll put a full sized tire on for the X5. Run flats should be an option, not a requirement. I bet you’d see a significant reduction in their usage if that happened.


Use em up and OFF they go! you are so right Sir!


----------



## mango7777 (Dec 11, 2019)

I hate run flats, feels like riding on stone tires.


----------



## guten tag (Dec 17, 2020)

Bad question, there’s no such thing. I was so glad to get the runflats off my little X1, ride improved, noise level went down, handling also was remarkably improve. I would recommend steering away from runflats. Also understand once they sustain a puncture it is recommended to replace the tire and I might add at very inflated price point, (no pun intended).


----------



## ach1302 (May 24, 2015)

On a passenger/sporty riding car, it definitely is not preferred to have run flats. But on our X3 for my wife, trucks and SUVs, run flats seems acceptable. This may contradict the real reason to buy a BMW, it is the “Ultimate Driving Machine.” If we are able to carry a spare and not lose space, I would replace it without RF.

No one is answering the OP-ED which I was drawn to this, “What is the Best Run Flats.” Soon we will need new ru flats.


----------



## mango7777 (Dec 11, 2019)

I was on a contract in Indianapolis when one of my run flats, on my 2013 328i Xdrive with an N51 engine (6 cylinder), went flat. It did not last 15 miles as low speeds. I got a new one, ordered 4 225/45R-17 VREDESTEIN QUATRAC PRO XL's, not runflats, from Tire Rack to be delivered to Big O tire in Lees Summit, MO where I live. I have them mounted, got a can of run flat and never looked back. These are very sticky tires in winter and very comfortable. Those damn run flats, Bridgestone Drivegauer BL 225/45R17 91W 50000 mile, were so damn uncomfortable. If you ran over the a toothpick seemed like you just hit a 4x4. I got tired of being jolted by every little thing in the road. I love these Vredestines, read the reviews, they are OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Symbol57 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have an F25 X3 which came with RFs. I can confirm the ride was harder, the tyres wore out quicker, the handling was not nimble, and I got a puncture 4 days after picking up the car. With the puncture I had the option of driving home and getting a new tyre or call a mobile tire service who repaired the puncture which lasted the life of the tyre. So they can be repaired. In Australia not many tyre centres stock the run flats and certainly not past the city centres.
I changed to non-RFs and the car's performance was entirely different and I also bought a pump and puncture kit for insurance. With the non-RFs the performance improved as did the fuel economy, the braking was shorter and I didn't get any more bone jarring vibrations coming back through the car on bad roads. The tyres did last a lot longer and I can pick up a tyre anywhere with minimal delay. 
I have also changed the rotors for after market slotted with ceramic pads. The combination of the non-RFs and the brake change over has produce a different X3 that is a joy to drive.
The combination of the two changes has produced a dramatically different car.

Vote 1 for non-RFs


----------



## KTBD (Jul 22, 2019)

The Cinturato P7s that come on our 2019 540i balanced fine at a competent tire shop after the dealer said they were already balanced (they were not). With more than half the tread now gone, they still balance up well. But having to re-balance at all just from tread use is new: Michelins don't need that, in my experience. The P7s do not have noticeable road whir, as far as I can tell. My understanding of the run flat design is that the sidewalls are stiffer so they can support ~25% of the weight of the car after a puncture. That's doesn't mean all the air stays in the tire after a puncture. It looks to me like driving on a run flat when "flat" will destroy the sidewall; it's just designed to not come off the rim when driven "flat." Given these parts where we are located are far apart from other parts of geography, I always carry a couple of air pumps and a can of slime just in case of a flat on a run flat way out in our hinterlands. I have successfully completed a run flat puncture repair (in the tread) by a competent tire shop. Success meant over 10 hours of high-speed interstate travel post-repair with no issues. I hear some tire shops and dealers want to sell a new tire and won't repair a run flat that has been run while flat. That has not been my experience. I have been favorably impressed by the various driveability features of the current generation of run flat tires. They have come a long way from the early days of that technology. I would not necessarily say that about previous generations.


----------



## mdspadeccom (Sep 4, 2010)

We have Continental Pro Contact SSRs on our 535i Sports Pkg (2010). This is the third type of RunFlat we have tried. The OEM Dunlops and their Goodyear replacements were disasters. The slightest pothole would generate sidewall bubbles. And they were very rough. But the Continentals are just fine. Probably not as silky as conventional tires, but completely acceptable. And they saved our lives. We were heading to Palm Springs eastbound on 58 through the desert. It was in the two lane portion with a lot of trucks coming the other way and fairly high drop off at the right shoulder. We hit a giant pothole and the front right instantly lost all air. There was no way to avoid the pothole between the trucks and the drop off. The dashboard alerted us to the pressure loss, but the car never swerved. We pulled over and I could see to the inside of the tire. A giant chunk of the sidewall was missing. We were 30 mile west of Barstow. We drove there at 50 mph and made it just fine. (But I wouldn't have wanted to go much further.) BMW gave the car and us a lift to Palm Springs and everything got fixed up. No charge for the new tire (Tire Rack road hazard warranty). On conventual tires I am sure the car would have swerved and we'd either hit a truck or go over the embankment. I am sold. The RunFlats were really bad tires ten years ago. There are some pretty decent ones out there now.


----------



## Controlman (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a 2016 650 I convertable with the M sports package on it and I run the Michelin pilot sport on it. I do agree the ride is not the best compared to conventional tires.


----------



## qqmiyataqq (Oct 29, 2019)

My F10 came with 4 new Goodyear Eagle LS2 installed. As plush and nice handling as the current ride is, I still plan on swapping out to conventional when these are done. Roadside assistance and/or Slime and compressor will work. I imagine the ride will be better, and I'll save a bunch of money to boot.


----------



## Beamer Schemer (Jun 1, 2016)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


I got rid of them fast after a second, reparable puncture and the prospect of having to pay another $250 for a new one that would have less wear than the other three. The road noise was annoying especially when you know the trouble BMW go to make the cars a quiet ride. What I did was simple, two-fold and cost half the price. I learned how to repair a puncture myself and I bought Yokohama summer tires. Problem solved. Money saved. Ride smooth, quiet, and grippy when it needs to be. I understand the logic of saving space with a spare but it serves the BMW share holders. Not me.


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

mdspadeccom said:


> We have Continental Pro Contact SSRs on our 535i Sports Pkg (2010). This is the third type of RunFlat we have tried. The OEM Dunlops and their Goodyear replacements were disasters. The slightest pothole would generate sidewall bubbles. And they were very rough. But the Continentals are just fine. Probably not as silky as conventional tires, but completely acceptable. And they saved our lives. We were heading to Palm Springs eastbound on 58 through the desert. It was in the two lane portion with a lot of trucks coming the other way and fairly high drop off at the right shoulder. We hit a giant pothole and the front right instantly lost all air. There was no way to avoid the pothole between the trucks and the drop off. The dashboard alerted us to the pressure loss, but the car never swerved. We pulled over and I could see to the inside of the tire. A giant chunk of the sidewall was missing. We were 30 mile west of Barstow. We drove there at 50 mph and made it just fine. (But I wouldn't have wanted to go much further.) BMW gave the car and us a lift to Palm Springs and everything got fixed up. No charge for the new tire (Tire Rack road hazard warranty). On conventual tires I am sure the car would have swerved and we'd either hit a truck or go over the embankment. I am sold. The RunFlats were really bad tires ten years ago. There are some pretty decent ones out there now.


Absolutely agree with you. I live in rural Australia and do a lot of travelling a long way from the few towns that there are. I use Pirelli P Zeros on my X4 and have had a good run with them. The longest I've had to do on a near-flat front tyre was 200 km at 110 km/hr (the car was new to me, couldn't tell which tyre was down until I got home), and no trouble with the handling, and the tyre did another 10,000km after being plugged. So for me run-flats are great and I have just fitted a new set of P Zeros after 50,000km on the old set. Even then, the fronts had life left in them but I like to have all new tyres, not mixed.


----------



## Martina51 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have had two BMWs with run flats, a 2015 428i Grand Coupe and a 2006 Z4, as a woman I hate the rough ride but like the knowledge they will not leave me stranded. Both had Pirellis


----------



## dbucciar (Mar 16, 2020)

We have two BMWs, one with, and one without run-flats.

It really is a little peace of mind that my wife's 330ix with runflats may enable her to drive to a safe location with a flat and call AAA.

I switched from the stock run-flats (with ~26k miles) to non-run-flat BFG G-Force Comp 2 A/S for my 650i and noticed an immediate improvement in cornering, road noise, ride comfort, and gas mileage (~1.5 mpg). I also keep a patch kit, small air compressor, and some "tire goo" in the trunk just in case I can't get AAA engaged in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## mindskew (Dec 1, 2019)

Morfm3 said:


> Every time the original run flats are due for replacement, I go with conventional. I have a donut from Bav Auto for two, a full size spare for 1 and a full sized reim that i’ll put a full sized tire on for the X5. Run flats should be an option, not a requirement. I bet you’d see a significant reduction in their usage if that happened.


I did the same for my X5 and much better ride!


----------



## endoflifecrisis (Apr 9, 2016)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


Maybe you have identified the source of a problem I'm having! I have an '06 330Ci with non run-flat tires and an '07 335i convertible with run-flats. All 8 wheels and tires are the same size. The '07 scrapes the curb at the entrance to my driveway, the '06 never has. I even have 4 extra pounds of pressure all the way around in the '07's tires, which makes the ride even stiffer, but to no avail. Much to my dismay, I haven't been able to dig up any ground-clearance dimensions on either car. And all 8 tires have very few miles on them so that's not the problem. I am sorely tempted to put non run-flats on the '07. That would make for an expensive test however. So for now at least, I'm not a fan of run-flats...


----------



## 3-Series-Only (Mar 20, 2021)

Symbol57 said:


> I have also changed the rotors for after market slotted with ceramic pads. The combination of the non-RFs and the brake change over has produce a different X3 that is a joy to drive.
> The combination of the two changes has produced a dramatically different car.


Did you make both changes at the same time, or were the brakes done at a different time than the tires? If it was a different time so you can distinguish any potential change/s separately from what the different tires did, can you describe what the brake change did to the car?

I’ve never dived in to the subject much but had the impression any brake change of that nature did nothing to the car outside of preventing fade under extended use like racing when heat build-up causes a decline in stopping performance..?? I think I know which different aspects of a differently designed set of brakes definitely relate only to fade like slotted and/or drilled rotors for example... but are there other aspects of a different brake set, e.g., larger caliper/more pistons, larger rotors, pads, lines,
fluid, anything else there may be..., that will actually make the car stop faster when heat build-up isn’t limiting their capability?

I know ceramic pads don’t create dust like others do, but are there any other benefits of a differently designed brake system re any other type of change separate from stopping capacity while hot? ...like namely I’m wondering as I think at the moment whether there’s any effect re having lighter rotors from decreasing the rotational weight of the wheel to a degree material to how the car drives..??

Can you describe what changed re how the car drives from the different brakes you put on?

____
To anyone else reading: Re stopping power my memory of physics and a memory from reading about it years ago tells me there would be no benefit to a different brake kit outside of heat-fade unless maybe, I’m just thinking logically (or trying) re the physics of it here, there would be a benefit if you had the car set up such that the current brakes aren’t capable of braking hard enough to make the wheels lock/trigger ABS anymore? Anyone know what if any of that is true or not true?

Can anyone with a deeper grasp of physics than I care to struggle recollecting at the moment opine on any of this? Much appreciated if so...

Cheers,


----------



## AlteBMW (Feb 15, 2005)

I don’t think there is a “right” answer here. My wife and I are both 75. My wife has never changed a tire. I’ve changed plenty. I basically grew up in a gas station. But now with a bad back, I might try to change a tire in my driveway, but not out on the road. So RFTs are welcome. Still, I think they should be optional. Unfortunately, BMW is unlikely to do that as they want to save the weight of a spare to help them meet fuel mileage rules.

I carry a “mobility kit” that is essentially an inflator and Slime or similar puncture sealing stuff in case I need more distance from a RFT. I‘ve also negotiated tire and wheel insurance when I buy. BTW I’ve had RFTs on a ‘17 G12 and on my current ‘20 and imho they improved significantly in three years. Technology marches on. 

You can call me an old fart because that’s exactly what I am, but I’m happy with RFTs. YMMV.


----------



## 3-Series-Only (Mar 20, 2021)

endoflifecrisis said:


> Maybe you have identified the source of a problem I'm having! I have an '06 330Ci with non run-flat tires and an '07 335i convertible with run-flats. All 8 wheels and tires are the same size. The '07 scrapes the curb at the entrance to my driveway, the '06 never has. I even have 4 extra pounds of pressure all the way around in the '07's tires, which makes the ride even stiffer, but to no avail. Much to my dismay, I haven't been able to dig up any ground-clearance dimensions on either car. And all 8 tires have very few miles on them so that's not the problem. I am sorely tempted to put non run-flats on the '07. That would make for an expensive test however. So for now at least, I'm not a fan of run-flats...


The scraping you describe definitely has nothing to do with whether the tires are run-flat or not. If I were just guessing I’d say it’s probably because the convertible is heavier aside from any potential different in weight from the E90s’ ‘06-‘07 engine platform changes and/or any difference in the car’s weight distribution. ...assuming the suspension setup is the same or similar enough to not matter between what the convertible comes equipped with vs the base trim.

Actually I got curious enough to google both cars before hitting post, and the curb weight of the ‘07 you have is a little more than 15% heavier than the ‘06... Even with the all aluminum engine block vs the one with magnesium that’s in the ‘06 the car is that much heavier I assume solely from the extra weight needed in the body to make a convertible be a convertible. I think that’s probably why re scraping... For what it’s worth though my ‘06 325xi has almost always gotten past a dip it’ll otherwise scrape on if I hit it slow enough at an angle instead of head-on...

Cheers,


----------



## rcomaduran (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had four BMW's so I've had a bit of experience. 

My second BMW was an '11 335i Sedan w/Sport Pkg and factory 18" Wheels (225/40 & 255/35). This had the factory Bridgestone RE050 RFT's but it wasn't bad at all, even on Eibach Pro Kit Springs & Koni Adapters. But when I switched up the 18's to factory 19's w/RE050 RFT's (225/35 & 255/30), it felt like I was riding on wagon wheels. Loved the look of those RE050's in 19", but the ride was beyond harsh. So when the time came for new tires, I went with Michelin Pilot Super Sports in factory sizes. Ride immediately improved as well as the handling. But I also had the misfortune of blowing a tire which left me stranded as it was Sunday and I was about 40 miles from home. When it came time for new tires again, this time I switched to Falken FK-510 in factory sizes. Was still quite comfortable and handling was very good (not quite as good as the PSS's), but considering the price, I was very happy.

My third BMW ('13 335is) came with factory 19" RE050's (225/35 & 255/30) and again, the ride was super harsh, so again, I switched to FK-510's in factory sizes and again was very happy. This car was running H&R Sport Springs w/Koni Dampers. The RE050's are just way too stiff.

My current BMW is a '16 340i w/M Sport Pkg and M Adaptive Suspension w/Eibach Pro Kit Springs. This one uses bigger tires on the factory 19's (225/40 & 255/35) but it came with the new Bridgestone RFT's, the S001's. These are much better than the RE050's, but then, they are a bit bigger so that might be the reason. I also used the Continental RFT's for about three weeks, but I did not like those at all. Way too floaty and no grip. 

Now, my thoughts are these: First, I like the RFT's for the simple reason that if my wife is driving, it offers a little bit of peace of mind knowing she will be able to drive a few miles to someplace safe so she's not stranded out in the middle of nowhere. Second, BMW suspensions are now designed around RFT Tires so the ride and handling may be improved greatly by switching to Non-RFT's, but before I lowered my 335is, I was already on the Falkens and the car felt too "soft" and floaty, but that could just be because I"m used to stiffer Sport suspensions. And lastly, it greatly depends on size. 30 Series tires are just WAY too low profile to have such a stiff sidewall.

I was planning on switching up to 20's which would have required a lower profile tire, but then I went with 437M wheels (Factory M2, M3 & M4 Wheels) which are 19" so I stayed with the factory sizes and the ride is very good, but can still stiffen up thanks to the Adaptive Suspension.

I've been very happy with the Bridgestone S001's and if I can get them for a reasonable cost, I will def consider getting them again (I"ve put 16K miles on them and they aren't even halfway worn). But therein lies the other downside to the RFT's: the price is just astronomical considering the price of the other tires. For the price, you could buy a set of non-RFT's and two extras to have a spare if you ruin one of them, but who wants to give up their trunk space for a full sized spare? It all comes down to what's important to you. If I was running an M2/M3, then I would def be running Non-RFT's, but considering my 340i is my daily and we take it everywhere, I lean toward the RFT's if I can get them for a decent price. If I have to pay full price, then it's non-RFT Performance tires!


----------



## MauiP (Apr 12, 2021)

The reason I drive a BMW is for lux/sport. Runflats are garbage. They ride terrible, are far more expensive, and provide less performance than other options. No one has suggested a simple plug and pull tire repair kit that costs only a few bucks and is easy to use even on the side of the road. It only requires car to be jacked up, release pressure, find leak, mark pull nail or whatever, plug, re-inflate.

This will resolve most of the issues with flats, the others no guarantee that run flat would have gotten you home.
It only requires a little common sense and technique. 
As soon as my RF's wear out I will buy an inflator and change them out to proper Michelins...
Would not make my trunk a spare tire holder, definitely not worth it.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

It seems the fast majority seems to think "Run Flat" is a model of tire. A brand and mfg all wrapped up in a single name: RFTs

Most owners will look at all sorts of info was they consider new tires- they will review tire descriptions, specs, reviews- compare all sorts of details about each model. Yet, they blithely refer to "those run flats" as if they are all equal, all the same and all of them suck.

To be clear-OE Bridgestone RFTs suck. Agreed. And many of the crap tires BMW puts on their new 'not top of the line up' cars are poor.

But for SOME cars, there are pretty good RFT choices. Personally on my big, heavy diesel X5, the Michelin Latitude ZP (ZP=Zero pressure = RFT) do a fine job. Its an SUV, it needs robust sidewalls. And michelin has engineered a superior RFT technology. I have other cars if I want to slide around turns. (I will grant- indeed, point out- that some BMW models will suffer no matter which RFT you select. My M5, for example, has no spare, and no RFTs. Not worth the trade off.)

My point being that there is a WIDE range of RFT technology and performance, and people that ignore this fact (and repeat the 'RFT sucks' mantra because it is cool to say that) are being intellectually lazy.

So when you say runflats suck, PLEASE tell us which runflats you are speaking about. And if you actually dont know which model RFT you are talking about, might I say STFU? (Its as dumb as saying "I once owned a BMW and it was a terrible car- all BMWs suck." Yet not knowing the year of model of that BMW.)


----------



## spitpilot (Jun 3, 2010)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


When I bought my 2009 328I, with RFT and NO spare, I wanted to find out right away whether that was a good idea to run. I quickly found out the following:
RF...doesn't mean you can run without air for as long as you like. Tire mfgs give a "safe distance"..for a loaded car it's 50 miles.
Dealers and most tire shops will NOT repair a RFT that has been "run on flat"..due to liability issues. "How far did you run on it?" You say "from just out of town"...but ran for 200 miles, they repair and you have a blow out...who ya gonna blame? We use our car for "road trips" often 100-200miles from a BMW dealer and if you have an issue and can't get a new tire on a Sunday afternoon..no BMW dealers and few tire shops with RFT's open then...you're stuck.

Bought a spare tire kit and jack as soon as possible. Told wife to "pack light" since not much room in the trunk!
Hard to believe it even now as I retell the tale...but on our very first serious road trip...came out of a historical site about 75 miles from the nearest big city and 175 miles from home...on a Sunday afternoon. TPMS light came on when I started the car...got down and started checking...hear Pssssssssssst coming from right rear tire! Got out my jack and changed to the donut spare. Then for fun pushed the BMW Assist button...guy calls me by name tells me my location asks me how can he help....I tell him I have a flat and he offers to get a tow to the nearest BMW dealer...I laugh and tell him I've get a spare on, no thanks we have to be at work tomorrow! Since I didn't run on the tire...had a spare on...tire shop fixed the nail puncture and rebalanced the tire for $20 and we were on our way home!
NO RFT's for me...switched out to Michelin HP all season and have run two sets so far. Ordered my X1 with the RFT delete and spare tire/jack free option!


----------



## Andyz4 (Mar 5, 2018)

My favorite run flats are the ones I removed from the car in favor of some nice go- flats.


----------



## 3-Series-Only (Mar 20, 2021)

Good Runflats for me... because as Poppy once said, “Abouta’ this there canna’ be No Debate.”

As far as which runflats I think best, a subject which seems to have been oddly lost amid all this useless information about the specific brand and model of tire called “Runflat” and how much they suck - thank you Ard - I cannot give any truly objective comparison of different runflat’s I’ve used because they’ve been similar enough for no appreciable difference to be apparent especially with my use of Nokian tires in the winter which have always been run in between a change of non-winter tires. Re a winter/cool weather rain and/or snow and ice runflat tire though the Nokian Hakkapeliitta jawns are the dog’s bark for sure. Four of those with Torque Vectoring X-Drive and you can rally in anything far beyond what anyone would think possible or whatsoever resembling even slightly safe without being behind the wheel of that combo to feel the power of German and Finnish tech stacked atop one another.

__
There is a downside to run-flats I at least currently feel is material to me, but the other differences I consider to be all benefits such that when combined with the negatives I see in the alternative I’ve stayed with OEM or similarly specced run-flats and Nokian Hakkapeliitta RSI runflats in the winter since I first got a runflat tire when BMW went to the E90 chassis in ‘06 for the 3-series and made them stock after deleting the well for a spare.

The high-speed safety aspect in case of a catastrophic blowout by far outweighs any other issue pro or con for me - but the next biggest thing for me either pro or con is the con from a lack of any well to store a spare and the nature of the car’s design which thus creates the imbalanced weight distribution putting a full-sized spare in the trunk would introduce, the loss of trunk space from doing so, and perhaps most importantly the danger of that spare wheel flying into the cabin through a fold-down rear seat which has broken free due to the force of the spare wheel’s momentum carrying itself forward in a head on collision. I don’t like any of those three things inherent to the presence of having a proper spare strapped down in the trunk.

The primary downside I find inherent to a “no-spare car” with runflats is the increased likelihood one will find themselves stranded due to this stock-runflat platform rather than the lower likelihood of such an occurrence one may assume would be the case. ...which I believe it likely may be when driving most anywhere in Europe... but which it is not throughout many areas of the US where it isn’t difficult to find one’s self much farther than 50 miles from any service facility able to mount a tire.

I’ve liked how my car feels on the road with all the different runflat tires I’ve used over the past fifteen years. That said, for 20 of the 22 years I’ve been driving I’ve been fortunate enough to be in an e30 or e90 325 with their respective stock sports suspensions or in a slightly lowered M3 with H&R/Bilstein plus 2 fewer inches of sidewall... so a “stiff” ride is what I want and expect from a car... to an extent which makes me feel exceedingly unsafe behind the wheel of other cars I’ve driven which have felt more like maneuvering the lowest quality of home-based video-game steering wheels with an actual car somehow attached than they have felt like steering a proper car.

I’ve always thought it logical the stiff sidewalls of a runflat add to the car’s handling due to less roll from sidewall deformation... and so unless I’m mistaken in that assumption the stiffer ride from stiff sidewalls is a pro to me rather than a con, as I’ve perhaps mistakenly assumed there is no direct relation between a tire incorporating runflat design and its tread, compound, and/or its corresponding “grip” as some other comments in this thread imply is the case...

Does anyone know if this implied negative characteristic of runflats re their grip is somehow accurate despite the only difference to my knowledge existing in the tires’ sidewalls and of so can you explain why if you’re able, or is the better grip other posts mention more likely due to the feel of brand new tires compared to the worn runflats they’ve replaced and/or due to a difference in the new tires’ tread and/or compound rather than the difference they’ve experienced having anything to do with whether the tire is or is not of a runflat design? Any info much appreciated...

Cheers,


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

I love my RFT's. I am on my 2nd set of RFT's. They're soft riding and handle as well as Michelin. I have Bridgestone Alenza's on my 2019 X5-40i. When I ordered my suv, I ordered a spare tire with it.


----------



## MrBlz (Mar 13, 2015)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


I have a 2019 330i with Pirelli Cinturato run flats. I do have a donut and jack for peace of mind. Despite a slightly harder ride I am a fan. Especially after hitting a major pothole on a local parkway on Long Island. Two front tires blown out on the sidewall at the rim. No air lost and no change in handling.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

MrBlz said:


> I have a 2019 330i with Pirelli Cinturato run flats. I do have a donut and jack for peace of mind. Despite a slightly harder ride I am a fan. Especially after hitting a major pothole on a local parkway on Long Island. Two front tires blown out on the sidewall at the rim. No air lost and no change in handling.


I was told to not ever buy RFT's that are low profile. They wear out super fast plus the have a tendency to explode in chuck holes and that can also damage the rims.


----------



## jasondomina1 (Feb 10, 2021)

coupe15 said:


> Only had our (used) 435i X for about a year. It came with used run flats on it. So far we're fine with them. We didn't buy the car for a smooth ride. It's no worse than our 4WD truck or my Genesis Coupe.
> 
> I like the idea that if my wife is on her way to church and back, or visiting some relatives that live a few miles from the house she shouldn't have to pull over on the side of the very narrow country roads to wait on me to come change the tire. Very few places to really get off the pavement as the roads around here have little to no berm on the sides. Get off the pavement and you're in the ditch (if you're lucky) or even in the trees (some places the trees are within a couple feet of the edge of the pavement.)
> 
> We've already decided to buy run flats when this set has to be replaced. Not sure of the brand yet.


Michelin


----------



## jasondomina1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


 This argument is so tired. 0 pressure tires are awesome. If you find yourself in a dangerous area you can still make it home. Or to safety. 0 pressure tires greatly reduce the risk of a high speed blowout. If you feel the need to 2nd guess the engineers at BMW then you probably shouldn't buy one of their cars. Just by Michelin ZP tires and forget about it. I have not been stranded on the side of the road in years. Safety first.


----------



## AARON SULESKE (Apr 17, 2021)

NONE.


----------



## sburkeatqmi (Jan 30, 2011)

I have Pirelli's on my 135i. They tram line terribly. As soon as they wear out I'm switching to some non run flat tires. I drive 4 miles to work so the run flat option isn't really a priority.


----------



## UDMDriver (Oct 4, 2013)

All cons IMO. In fact, I don’t remember the last time I actually got a flat tire until I bought my current F02 with run flats and one of them got punctured on the way home from work last winter. When I got the flat I promptly replaced them all with my favorite go to, Conti Extreme Contact DWS. I’ve run those on my last three cars with very good results. I keep one of those compressors that has the sealant goop canister on it in my trunk now. Never had to use it so I don’t know if it actually works but if the time comes and it doesn’t, I have towing insurance.


----------



## RyanC883 (Jul 20, 2018)

in my opinion, run flats are a ripoff. They cost much more than comparable (and likely better non run flats), and if you get a flat, you call a tow service and have it dealt with. Unless you are prone to flats for some reason or drive often in an area without tow service around, it seems the best choice is regular tires. 

That said, I think Pirelli run flats are the least punishing ride quality wise I've had (a set that came on a 2018 340).


----------



## endoflifecrisis (Apr 9, 2016)

3-Series-Only said:


> The scraping you describe definitely has nothing to do with whether the tires are run-flat or not. If I were just guessing I’d say it’s probably because the convertible is heavier aside from any potential different in weight from the E90s’ ‘06-‘07 engine platform changes and/or any difference in the car’s weight distribution. ...assuming the suspension setup is the same or similar enough to not matter between what the convertible comes equipped with vs the base trim.
> 
> Actually I got curious enough to google both cars before hitting post, and the curb weight of the ‘07 you have is a little more than 15% heavier than the ‘06... Even with the all aluminum engine block vs the one with magnesium that’s in the ‘06 the car is that much heavier I assume solely from the extra weight needed in the body to make a convertible be a convertible. I think that’s probably why re scraping... For what it’s worth though my ‘06 325xi has almost always gotten past a dip it’ll otherwise scrape on if I hit it slow enough at an angle instead of head-on...
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for your reply. The '06 is also a convertible and I have tried all kinds of angles and speeds. I sure would like to unearth BMW's official ground clearance #'s but have had no luck digging them up so far.


----------



## alandf (Dec 1, 2009)

So many correct answers! No protection against side wall cuts. Ride like wooden wheels.
Itook mine off. Result was amazing.Quiet, smooth,grippy ride


----------



## MERTON (Jan 20, 2006)

One point not discussed yet is _where_ to purchase tires. After our local BMW dealer claimed BMW had stopped honoring the road hazard warranty for the OEM Goodyear LS2's, I switched to Bridgestone Driveguards and Costco. Lest anyone scoff at Costco, their tire departments are just as good as they come, with knowledgeable salespeople and technicians.

Below is a post I made previously. My 535 X-Drive now has ~122k miles and has gone through 2 more tires at a cost to me of $ 30 & $49.
October 25, 2019:
Maybe past time for a Driveguard/Costco update. 

My '12 535i X-Drive just passed 105k. I bought the car in 2013 at 6,600 miles. It currently has 4 nearly new Driveguard 245/40/19's on it. I switched to the Bridgestones at ~31k after replacing 2 Goodyear LS2's. BMW replaced the first LS2 at 13k under the road hazard warranty. When a sidewall bubble appeared in a different tire at 17k, BMW claimed they no longer honored the road hazard warranty.

The Driveguards have not been trouble-free, but Costco has been beyond reproach dealing with warranty issues. I blew out the first on I-85 in SC at 1k miles on the tire. Since switching to the Bridgestones 74,274 miles ago, Costco has replaced 18, yes, eighteen tires. Most have been pro-rated but Costco has been very fair when doing so. For example, my wife drove through a large, lane-wide pavement cut at night near ATL. She blew all 4 tires yet was able to drive the 18 miles home. Our co-pay at Costco was $ 501.

Be aware that Costco doesn't normally stock 245/40/19 Driveguards. Once I had a blowout on I-24 in Nashville at ~6PM. I called the nearest Costco, which did not have them in stock. 3 minutes later the man at Costco called me back using Caller ID and told me the Firestone 1.5 miles away had the tire. He said I'd have to pay for the tire but Costco would later reimburse me for the tire. My local Costco reimbursed me without question, and has done this a second time. The only problem with this is keeping track of which tires are covered by which warranty. 

I had another failure on I-840 south of Nashville. No Costco's had the tire and they said it would be a day or two before they could get one. I went to a Discount Tire in Spring Hill and wound up buying an off-brand non-RFT just to get me home to Atlanta.

One huge benefit to the RFT's: I've had 2 separate front blowouts at 80+ mph. Slow down to 60-65, drive up to ~30 miles and safely get home. 

I recommend them regarding noise, safety and performance in heavy rain. I can't comment about tread wear as none of my tires have survived that long. Just make sure you buy them with a road hazard warranty from someone who will honor that warranty. BMWUSA is not among those companies.


----------



## gary Ramsey (Apr 23, 2020)

I live in the Tx Panhandle. Have a 2020X 3 with Bridgestone all season run flats. High temps 90 to 100 degrees , winter as low as -20 this year. Thety work well and at 15000 mi no sign of wear.


----------



## Iggy brevet (Mar 6, 2021)

My dear friends.
I consider myself more a reader than a writer but in this topic i feel i must tell and show this: 

I BECAME A FAN AFTER WATCHING THIS TIRE CONDITION. DUE TO A JAMMED CALIPER ON MY F48 X1 2017.....















I was able to drive 12klm back home and 4klm next day to buy a new runflat tire.


----------



## NC Twisties (Dec 19, 2020)

WTF did you hit??


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

The answer is simple...NONE


----------



## grc810 (Mar 24, 2021)

For what it's worth, I also reside in the anti run-flat camp. The simple fact that no tire dealer I know of will repair any puncture in one of these. You are then facing the decision on whether to replace just the damaged tire or more. I for one want all my tires to match. On a previously owned BMW I got a nail in the tread of a tire with 15K miles on it, no other damage. That tire was now junk. I replaced all four with regular Michelins and put a can of Fix-A-Flat in the trunk. The difference in ride quality for that car was much better.


----------



## world.traveler (Nov 8, 2014)

I recently ordered and received a 2021 230i with the MSport/non-runflat tire option. For some reason (never determined) the car arrived with Continental SSR summer runflats _and a tire inflator kit_. I have read reports from at least one other with the same experience. The dealership was great about swapping the tires to spec (Michelin PSS summer) but I did have a chance to drive the car with both configurations. The runflats gave a more nervous, jumpier ride with perhaps slightly sharper turn-in. The Michelins give a more relaxed ride while feeling glued down -- very sticky. Re ride, this is a performance set up with performance tires, so you cannot expect Lexus-like softness, but over broken asphalt over concrete pavement in particular, the runflats were less settled.

That said the SSRs gave a more compliant ride than the the Bridgestone RE050a runflats I had on my 2006 325i. Runflats have improved considerably.


----------



## Iggy brevet (Mar 6, 2021)

NC Twisties said:


> WTF did you hit??


Hello
Didn't hit nothing. The rear left caliper got jammed and blocked wheel turning so, i literally pulled the tire "sanding the pavement" of course making a big smoke and smell.

I should write another post posting why the caliper collapsed due to a bad malfunction of the automatic hand brake.


----------



## bobbabeema (Mar 4, 2021)

RunFlats must be a deal tyre companies have with BMW !!
We bought a 2007 BMW E90 325i 4 years ago ,had run flats on it. For roadworthy certificate prior to purchase had to have one replaced been used as run flat and damaged tyre not in stock took 4 days to arrive (this model has different size tyres front and back ) ,the tyre was $60.00 more than same conventional tyre ,had the car for a week another run flat went down in driveway. Tyre guy said damaged bead and to get rid of run flats because if you drive on them more than 10Ks at 50 mph they are wrecked .Had enough as ride was hard and choppy ,so replaced with a set of conventional Michelins softer ride all good 4 years later


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

I am not a fan of RFT's, but.....

My RFT's have lasted 7 years and 35,000 miles on an M-sport suspension....just put on new Bridgestone Turanza ER300 RFT's (P275/35 R19) and they ride as well as my Michelins PSS on my F85 that need new tires every 8,000 miles, and waayyyy better than the Pirelli P-Zero's on my other vehicle, which I absolutely hate, but will have to live with them for another 8 years or so.

The RFT's are very pressure sensitive, so sort of high maintenance trying to keep them within 5 PSI of their cold pressure values, and if allowed to drop more that that, the sidewalls start acting independently, and behaving like 4 tires are on your axle, rather than two tires....bringing their pressure back into their operating range typically returns compliant performing tires.

Typically non-RFT's require me to adjust pressure once in the Spring and once in the Fall.....the RFT's almost need pressure adjustments monthly, or they start misbehaving....AND have me constantly monitoring my i-Drive TPMS screen, rather enjoying the Sport Screen.....but I drive in "comfort" mode....

[Edit: Without getting into rubber compounds, radial and ply construction, the P-zero's are track tires and not OK for 10 mile excursions. They need a bit of mileage to "soften" up....while the PSS's are soft all the time, and get really soft after running down the street to pick up milk. They are track tires too, but would only last two weekends of heavy track use before the edges would be gone - while the center tread would be better than 7/32. The ER300 RFT's are not track tires, so they work just fine in "comfort" mode and trips longer than 50 miles with no spare in the trunk......]


----------



## rendezvousnz (Aug 7, 2018)

My 2018 530d has the Michelin run flats on it. Just ok 40,000km and about 3mm of tread left. So it’ll be time to replace them later this year. They’ve been fine, I think, but I haven’t had a chance to drive a 5 series with other tires on.
I wish there was a good solution to carrying a spare tyre. Under the boot floor is a huge battery, so not much useful space there!


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

rendezvousnz said:


> My 2018 530d has the Michelin run flats on it. Just ok 40,000km and about 3mm of tread left. So it’ll be time to replace them later this year. They’ve been fine, I think, but I haven’t had a chance to drive a 5 series with other tires on.
> I wish there was a good solution to carrying a spare tyre. Under the boot floor is a huge battery, so not much useful space there!


I need my trunk space....so maybe a roof rack with the the spare tire secured to it....you think this would be an acceptable BMW Mod?


----------



## Iggy brevet (Mar 6, 2021)

I witness how the *Argentina's Goverment ruled and forced BMW Germany include the spare tire and lifters *as a mandatory rule to import them into the country.

Bad news is that they just go inside 《not visually concealed) therefore they loose a significant portion of the cargo bay.

I will look for a 320 2020 picture's that i think i might have somewhere stored.


----------



## kssod (Jun 15, 2010)

Previous F10 M sport came with GY LS2, horrible ride, prone to sidewall bubbles. At 35k replaced with Driveguards, a much better ride. 3 occasions where road debris caused a slow leak. Greatly appreciated the ability to drive on , to a dealer or Firestone and get tire patch plugged. 
Current G30 has Eagle Sport MOE. No complaints, rides as nice as Driveguards, great in the wet. 2020 X5 has Alenza Sport A/S, rides great, very smooth and quiet. 
Also, had the Dunlop 3D snows for the F10, Currently have Alpin Snows for the G30, and Pirelli for the X5. All RFT, excellent traction, and with the slightly higher sidewall an even better ride. Obviously, a louder tire vs A/S due to tread pattern, but the Michelin and Pirelli really where not noticeably louder.
Overall, a fan of RFT.


----------



## pje16 (Oct 21, 2020)

As with many others I loathe RFs
you feel EVERY pimple on the road
have a think about how many punctures you really have had that leave you stranded
In over 40 years driving I have had NONE that would have left me stuck
The handful that I have had have all been nails that caused slow deflation
I can't wait until my current RFs wear out so I can put on decent tyres - Goodyear Eagle F1 SS would be my choice


----------



## bimmer328xi (Jul 21, 2014)

Conti's are my recommendation and usually a tad cheaper than Michelin. Having said that, it's easy to patch a tire on the road with a jack, kit and pump so that's what I do. I just did a video with a YouTuber actually on my E90. The key though is to make sure your lug nuts are NOT over-torqued! Otherwise you're going to find out like we did, the breaker bar isn't as useful as you'd think. You'd need a impact wrench.


----------



## dgjks6 (Jul 19, 2015)

So here is why you have run flats. 
Daughters. One called me and said light came on in cousins driveway a few miles from out house. She looked at the tires and all looked good. So I told her to drive home. She said the car started making noise and driving funny on the way home so she pulled into drug mart and this is what I found. 










replaced the entire set with the pirellis that are BMW RSC certified. Never really noticed a problem. With the ride.

from now on our cars with “dummy” tpms -just tell you the pressure is low but not a PSI reading - all get run flats.


----------



## bigwill222 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've owned my car for 4.5 years and just had to replace my 5th Goodyear LS2 RFT. Except for one tire, every other one I've replaced had no damage to the tread and quite of bit of life left. All the other damage has been the inner sidewall. I thought it may have been an alignment issue but every time I taken it to the dealer for alignment it was good. I'm not of fan of RFT but I travel a bit and my 7 series doesn't have room for a spare. Two of the times I've had to replace tires, I was very far from home. If I only traveled locally, I'd switch to non-RFT and take my chances.


----------



## mackerman22 (Jun 13, 2018)

None


----------



## SC_550i-MSport (Mar 24, 2017)

Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?





Eli Madero said:


> There’s a thin line between love and hate when it comes to run flat tires. On one hand, they offer a sense of comfort and security in knowing that in the event a tire is punctured in the middle of nowhere your tire won't deflate. This allows you to safely continue your journey till you’re able to have the tire replaced at a qualified tire shop. In fact, by design you should hardly notice any difference in handling or performance of your tire in the event of a puncture.
> 
> As with anything that has a list of pros, they’ll also have a list of cons and run flat tires are no different. By design they are a stiffer tire to support the weight of a vehicle when they have been punctured, making for a rougher ride than a conventional tire. Additionally, this design causes them to wear faster, which leads to an additional con of there being a limited selection for you to choose from.
> 
> Where do you stand on run flat tires? Do the pros of run flat tires outweigh the cons of them? In a recent piece done on the Best Tires for Your BMW, it seemed that many members had strong opinions about run flat tires on both sides of the spectrum. We’d love your opinion on what you like or don’t like about run flat tires. If you do like them, what is your favorite brand/model and why?


I was new to run-flats until they came standard on my 2016 550i M-Sport -- there's no accommodation for any spare tire in the trunk (the old spare tire well is packed with electronics). My M-Sport came with 19" Dunlop brand run-flats. Anyway, my 550i has a very decent ride with these Dunlop run-flats, and I get peace of mind knowing that I won't be stranded on the road. I've changed my share of flat tires during my long driving career, but one thing is certain: I never want to change another flat tire! That's why I've got a AAA membership. Flat tires are NEVER convenient and always seem to occur at worst possible time -- or during the worst weather. Who needs that? Those of you who drive X5s or X3s, you might be willing to surrender cargo space for a spare tire, but that's not an option in a sedan. The 5 series' are not huge cars. I also think some commenters are being overly critical of ride quality on these performance-oriented German vehicles engineered for Autobahn speeds. If you want a quiet squishy riding car, buy a Lexus. Lexus has perfected the art of eliminating NVH... i.e., their cars have no 'soul'. Run-flats do cost a bit more and perhaps ride _somewhat_ stiffer, but getting to your destination safely and without interruption is worth the price of admission in my book. One last point: Run-flats should only be used on vehicles with tire pressure monitoring system (TPMS). A run-flat tire can appear fully inflated but be <10 psi ('flat tire').


----------



## logicalscott (Jun 29, 2006)

I have driven for well over 45 years. Putting aside the year of COVID, I probably have averaged 25,000 miles per year between cars, trucks and motorcycles. I can think of one flat tire episode when I was 17 and another 35 years later, but that was a pothole so bad it took out two of my E46 wheels and damaged a dozen other cars one by one before and after mine.

I only have 11,000 miles on my F33's OEM run flats but just ordered Michelin non run flats to replace them because the noise, ride and handling trade off just isn't worth it to me. I'll put a "mobility kit" in the car just in case.

Am I just lucky? The roads around here are not great. Do people really get that many flats?

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgjks6 (Jul 19, 2015)

logicalscott said:


> I have driven for well over 45 years. Putting aside the year of COVID, I probably have averaged 25,000 miles per year between cars, trucks and motorcycles. I can think of one flat tire episode when I was 17 and another 35 years later, but that was a pothole so bad it took out two of my E46 wheels and damaged a dozen other cars one by one before and after mine.
> 
> I only have 11,000 miles on my F33's OEM run flats but just ordered Michelin non run flats to replace them because the noise, ride and handling trade off just isn't worth it to me. I'll put a "mobility kit" in the car just in case.
> 
> ...



You are lucky. I have 9 cars and a pile of kids and a wife that drives a lot. Maybe 110,000 miles per year between all the car. We get a flat every year or two. I got run flats. 

I will say most TPMS messages are false alarms.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

rick47591 said:


> I love my RFT's. I am on my 2nd set of RFT's. They're soft riding and handle as well as Michelin. I have Bridgestone Alenza's on my 2019 X5-40i. When I ordered my suv, I ordered a spare tire with it.


I have since traded my 2019 X5-40i for a 2021 X3M40i. My new X3 came with 20" High Performance Summer RFT's Bridgestone 001. So far, I love them. They feel very sound and secure.


----------



## evangood (10 mo ago)

It's an interesting topic of discussion. Thank you for starting it. I've wanted to speak out on this for a long time. Well, the answer to that question is on your plate. It makes sense to install such tires on your car in cases where you live very far from the nearest cities. It would be unpleasant if you blow a tire somewhere in the middle of nowhere, and the nearest town is still many kilometers away. It is the main advantage of such tires, you know yourself. But steering with such tires indeed becomes tougher. I had a couple of rides in my friend's car with these things. I'd also like to know about the motorcycle versions of these tires. Do they even exist? I always order motorcycle tires from Whatever your Motorbike Type we have the Motorcycle Tyres UK you want. But I haven't seen anything like that on this site. Can you tell me if you know of any, please?


----------



## Iceburn1 (10 mo ago)

I definitely prefer non-runflats. I don't know if I've been lucky or not, but I've never been stranded with a flat in 30 years of driving.


----------



## msej449 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm entirely happy with runflats, and that's on an M235i. I think runflats get a bad press:

I don't ever recall seeing any test or post that compares _the same tyre brand_ on a change from runflats to goflats. It's always feedback on a change from one brand of runflat to a completely _different_ brand of goflat. So how much of any improvement is down to it just being a better tyre, and how much is down to the 'goflatness' ?

The tyre section here is filled with thousands of posts arguing or feeding-back about big differences between different brands of goflats. The same is going to apply to runflats i.e. the odds are that as with the OE summers, BMW's choice of goflat isn't going to be optimal and especially over time, much better runflats will emerge than were chosen 5-6 years ago as standard fitments. So of course, when someone changes from a 5-year-old choice of runflat to today's best goflat, things will be better. But this isn't apples-to-apples: the comparison needs to be with the best current runflat.

In most (though I'd accept, not all) cases, people are also swapping worn runflats for new goflats. On performance tires, the traction and braking degrades significantly once you pass the 50% worn point. So of course, trading a worn tire for a new one is going to see an improvement.

Until someone can tell me how much better the best of today's runflats compares to the best of today's goflats, empirically, then I'm not convinced that the swap will be worth it. I don't deny that people swapping got an improvement, just that no one so far can tell me how much of that is down to new vs old; a change of brand; or run/go-flatness.

Cue the comment that runflats _cause_ blowouts. This sounds really odd to a European, because this just doesn't happen here. The debate here is solely around handling. It still has the basic issue that feedback invariably involves a change of brand, so you can't measure how much of any difference is down to it being a better tyre vs the run/go-flat swap (and is often also after replacing a worn runflat with a new goflat). But you simply don't hear anyone blame their runflat for a blowout or wheel damage.


----------

